# I have come to hate you.



## Plasticweld (Sep 4, 2014)

I have come to hate you.

It has been 27 years, since I first coveted you, I was drawn to you by the power and prestige I thought you would bring me.  You were a little out of my league, I justified your expense by what I thought you would bring to my life.  When you hung on my shoulder, I saw the way others looked at me.  When you were with me…it was cool.   People saw you with me and they knew I was important, a man of substance. 

The honeymoon is long since been over, today I can't stand the sound of your voice as you beckon me. You leave me no peace, nagging me almost continually, nights, and weekends, whenever I sit down to eat.

Today, I realized I have had enough, I would not care if I ever saw you again.  I do not care how convenient you are or how much I depend on you, I wish we had never met.  I now just need to pull the plug on our relationship. 












A picture of the miserable bitch when she was young.        $650.00    plus a dollar a minute


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad you put the picture in.


----------



## LeeC (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to see you had an unexpected twist there, before I'm off to bed


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh gawd... I've got one of those. Cost me a $1000 back in... back in... anyway, it cost a thousand bucks and weighs a ton. I couldn't throw it away so it sits out in my shed somewhere.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 5, 2014)

What the heck is it—it looks communist! An early mobile phone from an era long past?


----------



## Pandora (Sep 5, 2014)

I knew without looking that was not the love of your life, Bob. You couldn't feel like that. I've hated the phone as long as I can remember, a little robot guy answers it for me . . . ha!

Makes me always think of Robert Palmer's _Looking for Clues,_ a favorite song of mine.


----------



## qwertyportne (Sep 6, 2014)

I knew there must be a twist there but the surprise was worth the wait. Pull the plug. Perfect!


----------



## TKent (Sep 6, 2014)

Loved this!!


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

made me smile man


----------



## ak2190 (Sep 7, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess that thing is phony. HAHA.


----------

